# Quiet Torpedo heaters



## Leckbass (Dec 2, 2017)

I have a huge garage that I love doing work in, often in the winter time. For years I used an old old homemade wood stove that would suck down 30 inch logs quicker than you can blink your eyes.

I picked up an 100,000 BTU torpedo heater, a Craftsman, a few years ago and I usually run diesel fuel in it. The garage is definitely warmer than it ever has been, but the machine is so loud I have to wear earplugs while I'm working in the garage.

I've heard there's some quiet Torpedo heaters now on the market, does anybody have any experience with them? Any suggestions?


----------



## johneh (Dec 2, 2017)

This company says there new units are only as loud as a vacuum 
http://protemp.us/home/heating-products/silentdrive-kerosene-diesel-forced-air-torpedo-heaters/
really do not know haven't used one for 40 years and back then they were as loud as a jet aircraft


----------



## RobbieB (Dec 2, 2017)

How about a rafter hung nat gas unit.  Clean & quiet.


----------



## peakbagger (Dec 3, 2017)

There are indirect oil fired heaters used on construction sites that are much quieter and a heck of a lot better for your health. The trade off is the cost more. They basically are a standard jet heater with a heat exchanger, the exhaust gases heat up a separate air stream and the gases are vented outdoors. Realistically for the cost you are better off keeping an eye on Craigslist and picking up an oil fired hot air furnace and putting in duct work.

The other option is a Toyostove vented kerosene heater. Monitor used to be the primary supplier of these but has stopped production. Used Monitors are out there but parts and service are an issue. The trade off is these units have lower Btu output and much lower capability to move the air around. They work far better at keeping a place warm then warming it up initially. They are very quiet. 

I dont use my garage often but when I do, I use a jet heater for the initial warm up and then light off a wood fired hot air furnace add on. Its basically a woodstove with a external air jacket and blower on it. I give the combination about 20 minutes until the wood stove if going and then I can shut off the jet heater. Within an hour its T shirt time even in the coldest weather as the woodstove is definitely not an air tight. I expect you could use the same idea with a Toyostove but may need to put in some additional air circulation.


----------



## zrock (Dec 3, 2017)

Some large round ducting or the flexible stuff they put on similar heaters and put the unit outside and run it through a window. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Leckbass (Dec 4, 2017)

zrock said:


> Some large round ducting or the flexible stuff they put on similar heaters and put the unit outside and run it through a window.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk



WhIle I like the idea of an  indirect heater, even used units seem well over $1000.  I may try to vent my heater unit in the window from the outside.


----------

